# Illegale Downloads: Eltern müssen eigene Kinder belasten – oder eben zahlen



## sascha (15 Januar 2016)

*Eltern stehen vor einer bitteren Wahl, wenn sie wegen illegaler Downloads in ihrer Wohnung zur Kasse gebeten werden: Entweder, sie belasten ihre eigenen Kinder – oder sie bezahlen. Aussitzen jedenfalls funktioniert nicht, hat jetzt das Oberlandesgericht (OLG) München festgestellt.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2016/0...-eigene-kinder-belasten-oder-eben-zahlen-9854


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2016)

Ein kapitaler Fehler der Anschlussinhaber, da sie zu wissen eingeräumt hatten, welches der Kinder konkret den Rechtsverstoß begangen hatte. Somit machten sich die Eltern zu Komplizen.



sascha schrieb:


> erwachsene Kinder



In diesem Fall waren die Kinder volljährige Erwachsene. Eigentlich logisch, dass irgendwer zu bezahlen hat - bei Verkehrsverstößen gibts ja auch die s. g. Halterhaftung. Wie aber verhält es sich, wenn die Kinder minderjährig und noch nicht erwerbsfähig/-tätig sind? So hohe Beträge dürften wohl kaum vom Taschengeld abzustottern sein.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Januar 2016)

Ganz so simpel sieht das OLG sieht  wohl selbst nicht  nicht:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...tern-haften-fuer-illegale-downloads-1.2818580


> Die Revision zum Bundesgerichtshof wurde aber zugelassen, da die Rechtsfrage, durch welche konkreten Angaben ein Anschlussinhaber seiner "sekundären Darlegungslast" nachkommen kann, für eine Vielzahl von Filesharing-Fällen von großer Bedeutung ist (Az.: 29 U 2593/15).


Frühere BGH Urteile sehen es  anders: https://openjur.de/u/569445.html


> Eltern genügen ihrer Aufsichtspflicht über ein normal entwickeltes 13-jähriges Kind, das ihre grundlegenden Gebote und Verbote befolgt, regelmäßig bereits dadurch, dass sie das Kind über die Rechtswidrigkeit einer Teilnahme an Internettauschbörsen belehren und ihm eine Teilnahme daran verbieten. Eine Verpflichtung der Eltern, die Nutzung des Internets durch das Kind zu überwachen, den Computer des Kindes zu überprüfen oder dem Kind den Zugang zum Internet (teilweise) zu versperren, besteht grundsätzlich nicht. Zu derartigen Maßnahmen sind Eltern erst verpflichtet, wenn sie konkrete Anhaltspunkte dafür haben, dass das Kind dem Verbot zuwiderhandelt.


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2016)

Dann haften zwar die Eltern nicht, aber das Kind selbst.
Entweder Du verpfeifst also Deinen Zögling oder Du kommst Deiner sekundären Darlegungslast nicht nach, dann wird vom Anscheinsbeweis "Anschlussinhaber ist immer auch der Täter" ausgegangen. 

Sagt leider auch der neuere BGH in "Tauschbörse III":


> "Der Inhaber eines Internetanschlusses, über den eine Rechtsverletzung begangen wird, genügt seiner sekundären Darlegungslast im Hinblick darauf, ob andere Personen selbständigen Zugang zu seinem Internetanschluss hatten, nicht dadurch, dass er lediglich pauschal die theoretische Möglichkeit des Zugriffs von in seinem Haushalt lebenden Dritten auf seinen Internetanschluss behauptet"



Irrsinn.


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2016)

> Ein kapitaler Fehler der Anschlussinhaber, da sie zu wissen eingeräumt hatten, welches der Kinder konkret den Rechtsverstoß begangen hatte.


Wenn sie sagen "wir wissens nicht kann jedes von den Gören gewesen sein"  ist das nur ein pauschales Behaupten, siehe oben BGH aaO


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2016)

Durch die Hintertür wird einem Anschlußinhaber jetzt auferlegt die Verbindungsdaten analog zur VDS 10 Wochen zu speichern.
Mit den meisten Routern geht das wohl eher nicht. D.h. man müßte sich jetzt einen kleinen Server anschließen der genau protokolliert welcher Rechner wielange wo im Netz war


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2016)

Um dann nach Auswertung der Logs zu wissen, welchen der adoloszenten Stammesangehörigen man ans Messer liefert?


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2016)

Neiiiiiiiiiiiiin - was denkst Du denn ........
Doch nur um seiner sekundären Darlegungslast genüge tun zu können.

Ich frag mich aber allen Ernstes was passiert wäre wenn sie gesagt hätten: 
"Sorry, keine Ahnung - gesagt haben wir es ihnen daß das verboten ist"


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2016)

Dann wären die Eltern erst recht  als Täter verurteilt worden. Es muss bei Minderjährigen nicht nur zur Belehrung vorgetragen werden sondern -um die Anscheinsvermutung der Täterschaft auszuräumen- auch das jemand anderes ernsthaft als Täter in Frage kommt (ohne pauschal zu behaupten die Kinderen hätten ja Zugang und waren an dem Tag zuhause). Bei Volljährigen entfällt die Belehrung.


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2016)

Insofern war der Trick zu sagen "es war eines der Kinder wegen grundgesetzluichen Schutz von Ehe und Familie sag ich nicht welches" gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2016)

Bei den üblichen Verdächtigen stellte sich mir die Frage, welche Kanzlei das in München so vehement durchgeklagt hat. Rasch kommt man darauf.


----------



## sascha (15 Januar 2016)

Ich denke mal "Tauschbörse III" des BGH war letztlich das Entscheidende...


----------



## BenTigger (15 Januar 2016)

Teleton schrieb:


> *adoloszenten *Stammesangehörigen


Huiiii das Wort kommt mir doch soooo spanisch vor, das es auch da nicht passt... jo mei, watt het he meant...???
Da bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig  , meine Stammesangehörigen mal zu fragen,  wer denn so schweinische Taten der *adoloszenz *bei mir zu Hause ausführt.
....
Hach... da muss mir meine studierte Tochter dann doch mal so ganz banal erklären, das sie damit gemeint ist...
Doch bevor ich dann mit dem Donnerwetter loslegen konnte , erklärte sie mir das sie eben auch mal eine *heranwachsende* Stammesangehörige war....

Teleton, muss das sein, dass du bei so unwissenden wie mir, den Hausfrieden ins wanken bringst???....


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2018)

Mitstörerhaftung der Eltern ist bestätigt, wenn sie den Störer wegen Filesharing decken: https://forum.computerbetrug.de/thr...der-und-kinder-haften-fuer-ihre-eltern.56259/


----------

